# frozen Pizza?



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

As it relates to dog training, What is the best frozen Pizza?
Ken Bora


----------



## Gina (Mar 9, 2005)

Meaning - sorry dear - you have to eat frozen pizza because I was training the dogs all afternoon? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

I would have to say ,Ken, there is No reason to use Frozen when Fresh is readily available. :lol: 

You might try a white pizza (no sause) . Just fresh cheese, Garlic, and broccoli. Don't forget a cold one to wash it down. Hope that helps  
Chris


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

No........one of the three chessys is an escape artist. Lately has been bringing empty frozed pizza boxes from next door recycle bin. Seems like there are many types. Are they as good as the photos on the box?


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

The frozen kind make much better frisbees.......

Seriously, Ken, the DiGiorno and Freschetta frozen pizzas are pretty darned good (and a staple food around here!)


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I hate to say it but Ms Potter is right. There's usually one or the other in my freezer, just above the frozen ducks. Quick easy bachelor meal.


----------

